# I got the letter VOLKSWAGEN RECALLS TIGUANS TO REPLACE SHOCK ABSORBERS



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

*anyone else affected by the rear strut recall?*

My truck is sitting at the dealer awaiting new rear struts after vw issued stop sale due to faulty components. Has anyone else been affected by this?

Thanks


----------



## mk4gtivr6turbo (Nov 5, 2007)

What was wrong with the strut?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

no clue, the car was there for a leaking sunroof and they can not deliver it back to me until the new struts come in. They also couldn't deliver new cars to people because of a stop sale by vw.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2018)

One of the suppliers of rear strut bolts provided defective bolts and caused some of them to break and the shock would drop out. The fix is to provide replacement shock bolts and install them.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

It's BS they can't return the car due to you on the Recall struts.. mine has the recall and I just had mine in there for them replacing the sunroof rails (not closing) and I took mine home.

I am told it will be late-June before they can fix it. My local dealer has 3 Tiguans they can't sell until the issue is fixed.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

Keep in mind that YMMV and this may not be the case with the struts but the stop sell order and not returning vehicles makes sense to me if it's a safety issue. There is a liability VW is assuming when they return a vehicle to drivers with a known safety issue that's critical. Now if they are telling you they aren't giving you your car back because of the struts, IMHO they owe you a loaner in the meantime.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

Apparently, there were 360 Tiguans in the USA and 81 in Canada that were affected by this rear-strut issue.

Here's the dealer bulletin : 
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCMN-18V324-6860.pdf


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

thanks for the heads up, but those dealer bulletins apply to ball joints. My truck is waiting on new rear struts as per vw.


----------



## telpwnen (Apr 11, 2017)

appleman said:


> My *truck *is sitting at the dealer awaiting new rear struts after vw issued stop sale due to faulty components. Has anyone else been affected by this?
> 
> Thanks



VW USA issued a recall on your Amarok? How'd you even get it over here?


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

Is there a VIN range? Or is it dependent on dealer inspection?


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

My Tiguan has a different recall. Mine is the Rear Shock Absorbers. So it isn't a stop-drive notice. The 4217 action. So guess it is a different issue.

It looks like you were unlucky - according to the NHTA "Potential Number of Units Affected 360"
Document: https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCRIT-18V324-3311.pdf


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

Anyone know where i can check my vin on VW canadas website for recalls? I can find the page for VW USA but not on the canadian site.


----------



## steges (Mar 24, 2014)

appleman said:


> My truck is sitting at the dealer awaiting new rear struts after vw issued stop sale due to faulty components. Has anyone else been affected by this?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, had a recently built Tiguan w/R package that had been built and delivered to port mid-May. Dealer said it has been held at the port and cannot be delivered until the rear shocks are fixed.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

boonbunsen said:


> Anyone know where i can check my vin on VW canadas website for recalls? I can find the page for VW USA but not on the canadian site.


Couldn't find a Canadian recall check by VIN either. Ended up just phoning the local VW dealer - who did it no problem. For some reason, the Transport Canada search only returns recall results by make, year, model (not vin specific), but it's still helpful to see if there's any new recalls. 

http://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/7/VRDB-BDRV/search-recherche/menu.aspx?lang=eng


----------



## pq46er (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes I guess I am on of the unlucky 81 Canadians. They have given me a long term rental Ford Edge, as there is no word on when the replacement parts will be delivered. It was a great SUV for the one month we actually drove it. My 2007 rusty Passat wagon is still going strong!


----------



## bluesoupnazi (Jun 6, 2018)

The recall fix was released today by VW for most of the rear struts affected (there are four different criterias, and 3 of them have fixes available). The hardware is back-ordered, however.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

bluesoupnazi said:


> The recall fix was released today by VW for most of the rear struts affected (there are four different criterias, and 3 of them have fixes available). The hardware is back-ordered, however.


any documentation on this yet?


----------



## bluesoupnazi (Jun 6, 2018)

appleman said:


> any documentation on this yet?


----------



## kactkm (Mar 26, 2018)

*safety recall 42i7*

anyone is affected by the safety recall 42i7-rear shock absorber? just got a mail saying my 2018 tiguan is affected.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes, i got that one in the mail this week. My car is in the garage to try to fix the rattle so ive asked them to do the recall at the same time.


----------



## cwfoot (Feb 28, 2018)

Just got my recall notice in mail , mine is affected. Anyone know how many vehicles are affected by this rear shock absorber issue ?


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

dealer is placing the order for me, it might take a month to arrive. How serious is this problem?

May 13, 2018 — Volkswagen is recalling its 2018 Volkswagen Tiguan long wheelbase SUVs to replace the rear shock absorbers.

VW says the shock absorbers have lower loops that can separate because of a faulty welding machine at the plant.

More than 7,000 SUVs are affected by the welding problem that was created by a misalignment of the arc welder torch used to attach the loop to the base assemblies.

The recalled long wheelbase SUVs were built between January 15 through March 9, 2018.

The automaker says the problem can occur without warning, but if there is warning it will likely be noise coming from the rear suspension while driving.

Volkswagen dealers will inspect and, if necessary, replace one or both rear shock absorbers when the recall begins June 25, 2018.

Owners who have questions about their 2018 VW Tiguans should call 800-893-5298. Volkswagen's number for this recall is 42i7.

The 2018 Tiguan long wheelbase SUV may be new but it's been recalled before. VW said in November 2017 that more than 5,000 Mexican-built Tiguans had tail lights that were too dim.

CarComplaints.com has complaints from owners of Volkswagen Tiguan SUVs.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

rear shock absorber issue 
:banghead:
Potential Number of Units Affected 7,049


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCLRPT-18V262-6246.pdf


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

dealpapa said:


> CarComplaints.com has complaints from owners of Volkswagen Tiguan SUVs.


CarComplaints.com has complaints about EVERY make and model car. There are actually very few about the 2018 Tiguan on that site. Most of the Tiguan complaints are about 2009-2012 model years.

Yes, this is a new model and yes there will be issues with some cars. This is perfectly normal. Don't panic!

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. There is already another thread about this rear shock recall.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> CarComplaints.com has complaints about EVERY make and model car. There are actually very few about the 2018 Tiguan on that site. Most of the Tiguan complaints are about 2009-2012 model years.
> 
> Yes, this is a new model and yes there will be issues with some cars. This is perfectly normal. Don't panic!
> 
> ...



https://www.carcomplaints.com/Volkswagen/Tiguan/ 


it does not have 2018 model:what:


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

received my letter and called my dealer to see what i need to do regarding the rear shock recall today. They said to bring it in so that they can order the part then i would need to bring it back when the part arrives. 

I asked if it was safe to drive and he said "yes". I recorded the conversation just in case something happens.


----------



## bluesoupnazi (Jun 6, 2018)

They have to do the inspection first - just because yours is one of the affected vehicles, doesn't mean it'll need any shocks. We checked about 35 of our unsold vehicles, and only 5 were affected.

But no, the dealership is supposed to put you into a loaner or rental until the problem is fixed. The good news is all of the fixes are out now, for all types.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

They checked mine, the numbers on both didnt match the range for having them replaced. Should i be sceptical that they could be so certain the problem isnt present based on a serial number on a shock? Kinda like the rattle issue, mine didnt fall into the range that the tsb was including but i still have the rattle.


----------

